# Rhombodera cf. basalis



## tier (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi

Here is a female, subadult:

















regards,

tier


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2008)

this is a great species, they are so ready to eat!


----------



## joossa (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice.

She looks scary in the last picture.


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi

I was wrong: She was only subsubadult in the picture above. Now she is subadult and she is going to become huge!






regards


----------



## tier (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi

Still subadult one month later, but it's ok because she was kept pretty cool all time:











regards


----------



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

the lady is adult
















regards


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, shes a beaut  , its amazing how much detail is on those wings B)


----------

